# My LT25 DHC



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

How did she do in the river?

Great Pictures [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Very sweet, congrats on your new boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> How did she do in the river?


Incredible. Its so much fun to listen to that 4 blade cavitate and then hook up. I am amazed at how well balanced the boat is with the built in fuel tank up front. Zero porpoising. I took a quick ride with 2 adults (450+ lbs) and 4 kids (200+ lbs) today ;D. Still ran well and no one complained it was cramped.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Love the Godiva chocolate and peach interior... ;D


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds like girlie colors, you better gimme the boat and call me "Jamie" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## gergheenoe (Dec 16, 2006)

She's nice Tom, did Ya fish the river too?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Got to take the new boat to the lagoon for the first time today. Fished in the morning with ORLgheenoer and by myself in the afternoon. The LT25/TSG electric jack plate/4 blade prop set up is off the hook. We were running 24 MPH with the motor raised up the full 9". Top speed with the boat trimmed but still jacked up around 7 - 8 inches was 26 MPH with 2 and 27.5 MPH by myself. 

Oh yeah, also got to put some redfish blood on her too ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats, Tom. She looks purdy.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

I am really likeing the way your rig looks stealth and fishability wise. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go Tom. Wish I'd have known you were out there earlier. I was stuck fishing with Tony.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Really like the new boat Tom. Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

You got a new boat? ;D ;D ;D

looks good.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy... ;D What color is that? Rotten Banana? ;D  

Nice ride, Time to bring it down and let's get some mingo mud on it.

Cheers
Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> looks tippy... ;D What color is that? Rotten Banana? ;D
> 
> Nice ride, Time to bring it down and let's get some mingo mud on it.
> 
> ...



Its Polygard Dead Grass (2110) http://www.polygard.com/Polygard WebsiteOLD/web-content/ColorChart.html

If it was a little lighter I would call it unripened banana. ;D

I will take you up on that offer soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

I have seen it already, it's rides horrible, soaking wet, too slow, and smell like a 2-smoke!......LOL.

Still a nice bote!

Take me to the ghoon and I show u mine.......


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Love the boat, love the scenery. Where is that? I want my ashes spread there, I might not even wait just throw me in as I am!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Tom, I never noticed how long your arms were. Nice fish.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Love the boat, love the scenery. Where is that? I want my ashes spread there, I might not even wait just throw me in as I am!


Mosquito Lagoon, specifically east of the camp site on Orange Island. (Fish was not caught there. Just stopped to talk to someone and take the picture  )



> Tom, I never noticed how long your arms were. Nice fish.


Its a boat picture not a fishing report. ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

You sure it's not a boat report in a fish picture? Either way, nice ride and red. When can I go for a spin?


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice boat Tom!!! We need to make another St. Marys trip this spring...provided it has water. :'(


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

> Very nice boat Tom!!! We need to make another St. Marys trip this spring...provided it has water. :'(


I'm up for St. Marys river....I want to go this time....if I'm bring my kayak so that's mean my kayak is going to sit on top of Tom's poling platform while Tom driving the bote!

Keep me updated for the trip!


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet looking boat!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Added the 6x9 Lenco trim tabs last week. They are the ones made for ECC to fit the Glademen. They make a nice addition to the TSG electric JP and Power Tech 4 blade prop. Not sure they are getting me much lift in the rear but they are pushing water to the prop and more importantly the lower water pick up. Pictures were taken at WOT doing 27 MPH. Motor was jacked up 9" above the transom. Center of the prop was even with the bottom of the boat. Tabs were slightly down and the motor was turning 6000 RPMs.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

wow, thoes are SWEET pictures! 



L.R.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

She rides in SPIT!!!!!!









This pic doesn't show it, but he was really showing us up! Classic w/25, LT25 w/25 and cmc, LT15 w/25 and jackplate, nmz w/15 and jackplate, Tom was running in spit! We couldn't get up to save our lives, but Tom was up on plane and runing between us and the bank. He had about 5-6' between us and the shore and it was reeeeeaaaaalllllll shallow. He SUCKS! But that boat ran awsome!!!









couple of running shots








Walt


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

How shallow and how fast did she run not jacked up? Very sweet rig.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> wow, thoes are SWEET pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> L.R.


Yeah, especially with no one at the helm!/?


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

ahhh I thought a was seeing a sterling ad 
those pics are the far far away ones tom had that noe within two to three feet from the bank only coming out due to the overhanging tree limbs very nice ride


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> How shallow and how fast did she run not jacked up? Very sweet rig.


Not sure if I understand the question. Are you asking how fast will any LT25 run not jacked up or my boat? Mine is not set up to run with the motor down. Way too much cupping in the prop. If I changed out to a standard 3 blade I could do 29 - 30 MPH.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Shallow water machine Tom. Looks like all the planning put in the boat is paying off. I want a ride.


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

tom what is the gadget on the pisser? just an extension so you can see it piss right?

I am sure to get a few wise cracks on this post!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Great pics, especially that first one. Which river is that? Little econ?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> tom what is the gadget on the pisser? just an extension so you can see it piss right?
> 
> I am sure to get a few wise cracks on this post!


The original fitting that rests in the bottom cowling has been removed along with the factory tubing. It was replaced with a slightly longer piece of tubing and then a small piece of aluminum tubbing which was bent to about 80 degrees. I would like to take credit for it ;D but I got the idea from fishing with RonW on the forum and Custom Gheenoe did the work.



> Great pics, especially that first one. Which river is that? Little econ?


Wekiva River at a camp site called Buffalo Tram.


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

tom yet another few questions

how is that polyguard supposed to hold up in salt water?

Exactly which polygaurd product did you use and how? was is a paint or a gel coat?


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

> The original fitting that rests in the bottom cowling has been removed along with the factory tubing. It was replaced with a slightly longer piece of tubing and then a small piece of aluminum tubbing which was bent to about 80 degrees. I would like to take credit for it ;D but I got the idea from fishing with RonW on the forum and Custom Gheenoe did the work.



Tom I assume the aluminum piece that is 80 degrees is the piece that is gray coming out of the cowling shown in the picture, right?

I have also heard alot of guys removing the 90 degree metal peice that the tube is on that is screwed into the motor and replacing it with a similar screw that has less of an angle than the manufacture 90 degree one. apparently as I am told that is where a majority of any stopage occurs in the pisser system.

any thoughts?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I think you may be right. Gatorguy had that problem this past weekend in ENP. Weedy cleared it for him.


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

any thoughts on that polyguard question above? Thanks Tom for the intel!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> any thoughts on that polyguard question above? Thanks Tom for the intel!


I don't have enough experience with gel coat products to answer that question. You probably would have to ask a boat manufacture.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Just for the record...I tried to follow Tom the backway to Slippery in my Mitzi...nothin doin. His boat was running skinny and not tearing up the bottom...very nice!

I know he was just tryin to publicly humiliate me    ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Ghoon was lower than I expected this weekend. I was going to make that same run back to Riverbreeze Sunday afternoon and there was boat sitting in the middle of where I had turned around. He could have been fishing or just stuck. Either way I changed course and went out to the intercoastal and idled the rest of the way. Hope he knows there is one courteous fisherman out there. 

Next step is to drop the lower unit and see how well my impeller is holding up. There's only 16 hours on the motor. Should be interesting.........


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Tom,
Looks good, I'm sure you will be happy for a long time coming!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> I know he was just tryin to publicly humiliate me


Tony, you do just fine all by yourself. Don't blame Tom.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

When I lost my brand new rod and reel combo last weekend I vowed not to got back out until I had rod holders in the rear of the boat. Here is what I came up with and a step by step for doing the mod. Total cost $35.00.

Here is the starting product. Berkley Boat Rod Holder $14.99 each.










Open Package










Disassemble the rod holder










Remove the bolt that goes down the center and cut off the end.



















Insert a shorter bolt and set the piece to the side while you drill a hole in your poling platform.



















Assembly takes only a few seconds. here is the final results. I am very please with the range of motion. They should work for hanging a line off the back, trolling or keeping poles ready when on the platform.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Brilliant!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great job [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## jbuch1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tom,
I like the rod holders. Looks good. 
My question, how do you mount the poling platform with the steps as bases for the holders?

Regards,
Kevin
St. Louis, MO


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> My question, how do you mount the poling platform with the steps as bases for the holders?


Not sure I understand but I will try anyways. The poling platform is a standard option from Custom Gheenoe. The steps were there from day one. I never used them so it was an easy decision to put the rod holders there.


----------



## jb (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Tom,
I'm new to the site and have really enjoyed the pictures and info on your LT25. How do you like the center console? I usually fish solo and like to stand and drive. I was considering the boat with tiller steering but now I'm wondering how safe that would be. What do you think? Is center console the way to go if one wants to stand or is tiller steering safe?
Thanks for a great site.
JB


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Holy cow! Its been a year since I updated this thread. Need to do more this year.

These pics are from the St Johns SR50 boat ramp.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, but whats with the push pole? 

break the stiffy?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I only use the Stiffy Hybrid when flats fishing. The wooden pole stays on the boat 80 - 90 % of the time.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Your LT DH-C is P.O.S.......lol.

Im kidding!.....love this pictures!

if u don't mind what's outside hull color called?

U said grass something?

Im digging your color of this boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its a custom color mixed by CG.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

The tree looks better with the boat anyway....

style point:thumbup:


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> Its a custom color mixed by CG.


....that will be impossible to match if anything ever happens to the exterior ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > Its a custom color mixed by CG.
> 
> 
> ....that will be impossible to match if anything ever happens to the exterior ;D


Guess I will start referring to Andy as Mr. Impossible then. ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom, that boat sure is rigged nice. I like the color, too. Looks like it's easy on the eyes in the sunlight. 

Good job

-T


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great pictures Tom!  The couple of times I've posted reports elsewhere, with your boat in it, people have really given it a lot of nice compliments! Most can't believe it's a Gheenoe. ;D

Of course, I don't mention the cup holders!


----------

